# Rats. I'm seeing my first signs of trouble :(



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Rip just needs to put Gilmour in his place. 

Noah is 15+ months and Scout is 16weeks. Noah could easily take Scout out. I do seperate them when it gets overly mouthy.

Unless Rip is looking like he wants to tear him apart, I'd watch them and hope Rip can get teh message across. I would think Rip would put off an "aggressive scent" if he really meant business? maybe not.

Scout knows when ot back away sometimes...Noah deserves an award for putting up with all the ear biting, tail pulling, nose biting and pulling and lip twisting he gets from Scout. When Noah does give him a pinch....the bugger runs to us like it's the end of the world..."look what Noah did" and as long as he is ok we tell him it's his fault. (not that he gets it).

I know Noah likes it when we scold Scout for biting etc. Maybe a few "nos" in front of rip and telling him how good he is will help?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That's the problem. Rip DOES want to tear him apart. At least it looks that way.

And Gilmour is too young and stupid to back off. His play drive right now is very, very strong.

Hell, he won't even listen to me right now


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

ahhhhh. It might take a nip from Rip to slow that energy down.

But speaking from my guys, those puppies have one track minds and it's hard to refocus them.

I've noticed Noah has started to revert back to some puppy behavior, to be expected as he himself is just a huge puppy, but Noah puts up with a lot of puppy abuse. 

Maybe get something they bith can play with, but again pull Gilmour out of the mix when he gets overly puppy.

My folks GSD is not as nice about the puppy as Noah. But he gives off a little nip and vocal and scout drops and rolls in submission. So the GSD has control that Noah has not even tried yet. Maybe you need to flip Gilmour over and show Rip how to make him submit?

Are Rip and Gilmour both type As?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

When Gilmour gets into that kind of mood, maybe it's best to separate them.. bring Gilmour outside for a game of fetch or a walk to distract him and help get rid of his bratty energy? That way by the time he gets inside (or shortly after), he will be tired and will resort to 'quiet mode'.


My parents 2.5 yr GR, Skoker also deserves an award for putting up with Molson's ear-biting, tail-pulling, rear-humping puppy antics! As long as there is a human around Skoker that shows the slightest interest in still playing fetch with him, he doesn't even notice Molson hanging off of his ear!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmour is definitely not a type A. When he visits the breeders, which is very often, he is the first to belly-drop and roll. He's just a goofy Golden Puppy that wants to play. Hard.

Rip is hard to classify due to his back-ground.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Noey said:


> Rip just needs to put Gilmour in his place.





NuttinButGoldens said:


> That's the problem. Rip DOES want to tear him apart.





Noey said:


> ahhhhh. It might take a nip from Rip to slow that energy down.


I know everybody says "let the dogs work it out" but I've seen true aggression between my two over a high value chewie....it wasn't a 'lesson being taught'. It was more "That's it, we're over" fight to the finish. With there never being another opportunity for chewies...I've only had one lesser fight over a Nylabone I 'thought' was mint, not chicken flavored. 

NBG doesn't want to see blood drawn on his Gilmour, I understand how he feels....even if he loves Rip already too, he feels more responsibility for his first pup...to keep him safe, also.

Sorry, I'm no help at all, am I?


----------



## kridgway (Jun 1, 2009)

How old are Rip and Gilmour?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You keep bringing up Rip's background. All of the dogs that we pulled from that puppymill were extremely good with their dog interactions since they were all running loose up until a few months before the authorities stepped in. Rip may be a bit different, but I can't imagine that he is that much different. I know you are concerned because he is a rescue dog, but I do think you are over worrying things. There is an adjustment period that they have to go through. I will say that when Danny was Gilmour's age, Jasmine had to lay the smack down on him because he was such a pest. She only had to do it once and he was physically uninjured.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Rip is approximately 1 year, 8 months. Gilmour is 8 months.



kridg said:


> How old are Rip and Gilmour?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Where Rip came from is not of consequence to me. Let me make that perfectly clear right now.

Rip is a GREAT dog. He has house manners like I have never seen before. He sticks to you like glue, even though he is shy of new things.

None of this is of issue.

The only issue is what I have spoken of.

BTW... When Rip was recovered in January, he had NO Name, and was in a cage with one other dog. Their water bowl was frozen over. When he was originally fostered, he would not tolerate human contact whatsoever. He blew his _entire _coat in March from the stress. What Pat did with him, and how far Rip came in 6 months, is nothing short of amazing.



fostermom said:


> You keep bringing up Rip's background. All of the dogs that we pulled from that puppymill were extremely good with their dog interactions since they were all running loose up until a few months before the authorities stepped in. Rip may be a bit different, but I can't imagine that he is that much different. I know you are concerned because he is a rescue dog, but I do think you are over worrying things. There is an adjustment period that they have to go through. I will say that when Danny was Gilmour's age, Jasmine had to lay the smack down on him because he was such a pest. She only had to do it once and he was physically uninjured.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, bad news and good news.

I had a nice discussion with Pat (his Foster) on the phone. Mainly because the issue is escalating rather quickly, and not showing any signs of resolution, it has been decided that Rip will go back to his fosters. I had tears in my eye's the entire conversation.

Rip has a good home here, but can he be at peace here. We do not think so, and that is why the decision was made.

The good news is once he goes back to his foster, he's not going any further. They were initially thinking of keeping Rip themselves, and that's exactly what they are going to do now  And, he doesn't know this yet, but he's going on vacation with them to the Beach this weekend!

Look out Maddie! Yer Ripster is coming home!

I'm really quite sad about this though. But, I have to do what's best for both of the guys.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My sympathy over having to make this decision. Sometimes, it just doesn't work out the way everyone envisioned. That's great news that Rip has his forever home already, one in which he is comfortable and at ease. The right match will come along, and Gilmour will have his playmate.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I know this is a few weeks old but I just saw it now and wanted to say that I'm sorry it didn't work out for Rip in your home! You tried hard, but I understand when you say that you need to make sure that it is best for both dogs. I have no doubts that he will continue to thrive in his new-old home!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Rip has been re-adopted to a family with a 17 acre farm. He appears to be doing well 

I asked if they could adopt me!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm just seeing this, too. 
I'm sorry it didn't work out, but I completely understand your decision. You have to do what's in the best interest of both dogs and it sounds like you did just that. 
The right one will come along, if you still want to find a playmate for Gilmour.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> That's the problem. Rip DOES want to tear him apart. At least it looks that way.
> 
> And Gilmour is too young and stupid to back off. His play drive right now is very, very strong.
> 
> Hell, he won't even listen to me right now


Keep in mind that if he wanted to tear him apart, he would. All that snapping stuff is communication.

If it were me, I'd step in and separate the dogs when Gilmore was bugging Rip. If Gil won't back off when Rip sends a signal, they both need to know that you will. I don't want my older dogs thinking they have to go around issuing a$$ whoopings on younger dogs who can't take a hint; I let them give the hint and I handle it from there if needed.

Quiz was separated from Zoie lot when he was younger during the first 10 months of his life so that he didn't grow up thinking she existed to be his personal play thing. She wasn't into it, and I'm okay with that. You also don't want Rip constantly feeling frustrated b/c he can't get the other dog to play with him. I've seen that turn into dog arousal outside of the house when the young dog generalizes the feelings of frustration to all dogs - especially ones he can't get to (like when he's out and leashed and sees another dog, but can't get to it b/c of the leash.)

JMO.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh, whoops. Just realized you decided it was best to rehome the dog. Sorry I didn't see that before!


----------

